# Big Dog/Coleman to Knicks for



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Glenn Robinson/Coleman to Knicks for Tim Thomas and Norris.

After the trade, Knicks players have 35 times all-stars.

front court is interesting

Coleman/Baker/Big Dog/Deke 

back court
Penny/Houston/marbury


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

is this just theoretical?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Not on my life would I take this. Why would a team get rid of an expiring contract for Tim Thomas and Moochie Norris? 

Billy King gets riddiculed enough as it is, and that's when he's having a good offseason.


----------

